# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  من نوى عملا ولم يعمله ، هل يأخذ أجر النية أو العمل ؟

## أبو زياد النوبي

* 
هذا سؤال ورد من أخت في منتديات مجالس النعماني فكان جوابي عليه 


لقد ورد في هذا الباب أحاديث ظاهرها التعارض 

منها حديث اصحاب الدثور الذين ذهبوا بالاجور 

وهو يدل - بظاهره - على ان من نوى شيئا ولم يفعله أخذ أجر النية فقط دون العمل 

ومنها ايضا حديث من هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبت له حسنة واحده فإن عملها من بعد ان هم بها كتبت له عشر حسنات 

وهذا ايضا بظاهره يدل على انه له أجر النية والهم دون العمل إذ فرق بين من هم وعمل وبين من هم دون ان يعمل 

بينما ورد حديث أخر يدل على ان له أجر النية والعمل وهو الحديث : ( ان بالمدينة أقوام ما قطعتم واديا ... الا شاركوكم الاجر ..... حبسهم العذر ) 

فهذا الحديث يدل على انه من نوى شيئا ولم يعمله كتب له الاجر كاملا 

كذلك حديث النبي : اذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار ثم ذكر علة ان المقتول بالنار بأنه كان حريصا على قتل صاحبه
فإذا اشتركا في العقاب فمن باب أولى أن يشتركا في الثواب لأن الله يعامل الإنسان بالفضل

وحديث اخر يقويه : إنما الدنيا لأربعة نفر : عبد رزقه الله مالا وعلما فهو يتقي فيه ربه ويصل رحمه ويعلم لله فيه حقه فهذا بأفضل المنازل . وعبد رزقه الله علما ولم يرزقه مالا فهو صادق النية ويقول : لو أن لي مالا لعملت بعمل فلان فأجرهما سواء . وعبد رزقه الله مالا ولم يرزقه علما فهو يتخبط في ماله بغير علم لا يتقي فيه ربه ولا يصل فيه رحمه ولا يعمل فيه بحق فهذا بأخبث المنازل وعبد لم يرزقه الله مالا ولا علما فهو يقول : لو أن لي مالا لعملت فيه بعمل فلان فهو نيته ووزرهما سواء 
هذا الحديث ينهى المسألة ويفصل القول 
من قول النبي فهما في الاجر سواء هذا بعمله وهذا بنيته 
ولكن نحمله على المعذور بحديث من هم بحسنة فلم يعملها 

فهذه الاحاديث ظاهرها التعارض ومسلك اهل السنه في مثل هذه الاحاديث هو مسلك الجمع فإن لم يتمكن فالنسخ فإن لم يتحقق فالترجيح فإن تعذر فالتوقف 

ولاحظ الترتيب في مسالك اهل السنه عند التعارض - الظاهري - بين النصوص 

فإنهم يقدمون الجمع ، والقاعدة : 
العمل بالدليلين أولى من ترك أحدهما 
والجمع اولى من الدفع 

وغير ذلك من الفاظ تلك القاعدة 

ومسلك الجمع هو بحمل احد النصين على معنى والاخر على معنى غيره 

وهنا في هذه الاحاديث إما ان نقول أن له أجر العمل والنية 
وإما ان نقول ان له اجر النية دون العمل 

فلو اعتبرنا بالقول أن له أجر النية دون العمل فسنحمل الحديث الاخر ( إن بالمدينة أقوام ... ) على ان قوله الا شاركوكم الاجر ليس معناه أنهم يساونهم في الاجر ولا يلزم من المشاركة المساوة في ذلك الاجر كما تشارك الاناث الذكور في التعصيب وللذكر مثل حظ الانثيين فلا يكن هناك تعارض بين الحديثين 

ولو اعتبرنا بالقول ان له اجر العمل والنية استنادا على الحديث ( ان بالمدينة أقوام ... ) فسنحمل الحديث الاخر ( .... ومن هم بها ولم يعملها كتبت له حسنة واحده .... ) على من لم يفعل بغير عذر 
فيكون معنى الحديث ومن هم بها ولم يعملها - مع قدرته على العمل - فله حسنه واحده 

فنحمل الاحاديث التي قيدت الاجر على النية دون العمل على من كان قادرا فتكاسل 
والاحاديث التي دلت على ان له اجر النية والعمل على من نوى وحيل بينه وبين العمل بالعجز - أي : المعذور -

ويشهد لذلك قول الله عز وجل : ( لا يستوي القاعدين من المؤمنين غير أولى الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله ..... ) 
أي غير العاجزين الذين حال العذر بينهم وبين الجهاد في سبيل الله 

فالآية فرقت بين القاعدين العاجزين وبين غيرهم ممن ليس عندهم عذر 

مما يشهد لهذا الجمع 

ان من نوى شيئا ولم يفعله عجزا فله اجر النية والعمل 
ومن نواه ولم يفعله تكاسلا - مثلا - فله اجر النية دون العمل 

وهذا الجمع اقرب عندي من سابقه لأنه يلتقي ورحمة الله عز وجل 

هذا والله تعالى اعلى واعلم وبالله التوفيق
وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
وكتب : 
أبو زياد النعماني 
*

----------


## الحبروك

أحسن الله اليك

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

وإليك أحسن أخي المفضال 
وبارك فيك

----------


## جمانة انس

تحليل قيم بارك الله فيك
-----------------
ومسألة الثواب والعقاب من المسائل الدقيقة في ميزان الحساب
----------------
لنتأمل ((فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة ..))
(والله يضاعف لمن يشاء )
وبداهة فمضاعفة الله تعالى بحكمته و فضله ورحمته
--------------------
فلو نظرنا لشخصين يؤديان عبادة ما في نفس الو قت 
فأجرهما يتو قف على اعتبارات كثيرة 
منها درجة الا خلاص 
الخشوع في الصلاة مثلا 
الا تقان
الا هتمام
 فمن وكل بدفع الزكاة ليس كمن تحرى بين ارحامه واعطى لاكثرهم حاجة ان كان بهم محاويج 
وهكذا
فربما يمكن القول
 انه قل ان يتساوى اثنان في الا داء
----------------
اذن مؤثرات كثيرة في الثواب و العقاب 
-----------
وبذلك يكون مسلك الجمع بين النصوص مسلكا متو افقا مع دقة الميزان 
فمن نوى وتكاسل 
ليس كمن نوى ومنعه عذر
والا عذار تتفاوت وهكذا
---------
والخلاصة 
(((((((فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة )))))))
-------------
جزاكم الله خيرا
------------
لقد فتح التفكير بهذا المو ضوع 
افاقا وافاقا
اللهم وفقنا للاتقان على اكمل الوجوه التي تر ضاها
اللهم فقهنا في الدين
وعلمنا التأويل 
وسددنا على ماتر ضى
وتقبل و ضاعف اجرنا ووالديناوالمسلم  ين اجمعين
 بكرمك ورحمتك يا رب العالمين

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

اللهم آمين وإياك أختنا الفاضلة 
تفع الله بك

----------

